# Here are 2 mailwasher substitutes for GNU/Linux



## tuxfan (Nov 18, 2004)

At last I have found mailwasher substitutes for GNU/Linux. Check them out. I have installed the first but not the second. Try them out and let me know about the features and pitfalls. I will do the same 

KShowMail (for KDE, 409 KB)
eRemove (33 KB)

Also, here's a step by step guide with screen shots on filtering spam in Ximian Evolution I have already put the steps without screen shots in another thread so didn't start a new thread for this


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 18, 2004)

Good tutorial tuxfan complete with screenshots... just one tip... consider licencing your tutorial under FDL or something... you know, the way authors in LFY write:

_ Verbatim copying of this document is allowed provided this notice is preserved _

but my HBCSE's mail server is running on * Exim4-heavy release * ... this release of Exim4 has Exim4 , Clamav, Spamassin all integrated.

I asked Nagarjuna to install spamassin, then he said why ? We're already running Exim4-heavy


----------



## firewall (Nov 18, 2004)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> I asked Nagarjuna to install spamassin, then he said why ? We're already running Exim4-heavy



Same happened to me with one of our server ! Thats kool...



btw  @Tuxfan... nice job... ! carry on.....


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 19, 2004)

> Verbatim copying of this document is allowed provided this notice is preserved


You are right. I think I must do this. But anyway, I have taken the steps from some article I read. So its not original. But I made the screen shots, etc. and made it more user friendly and easy to understand for newbies  Shall I put this notice for the user friendliness that I added? 



			
				GNUrag said:
			
		

> this release of Exim4 has Exim4 , Clamav, Spamassin all integrated.


That means spamassassin is already there! Right? Why do you need to install it seperately?

BTW, there is one problem with KShowMail. It doesn't let me blacklist mails. If I want to do that, I need to manually add filters :roll: Actually, the person making it should have taken all the features existing in mailwasher which is one of the most popular application for the purpose. But anyway, there is at least something. Thanks to the programmer


----------



## GNUrag (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes ... Exim4 comes in a separate flavour called * exim4-daemon-heavy * ... this release has spamassasin, and Exiscan integrated (sorry, i made a mistake... it was exiscan not clamav) .... but it needs no be installed on the mail gateway... i mean on the VSNL server.... (which they are not gonna do... ) VSNL as you know is using a crappy * iPlanet Messaging Server *


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 20, 2004)

Too bad VSNL doesn't take opinion polls on what softwares they should use. I get max spam mails on VSNL accounts. Their systems are pathetic  :roll:

I have not given one VSNL mail to anyone, but I have started receiving spam on it within 2-3 months of registration :roll: That precisely is the reason that I have use softwares like mailwasher & kshowmail.


----------

